

Roadlike – An app to record your personal memories anytime, anywhere - roadlike
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.roadlike.app

======
roadlike
Roadlike allows you to record your personal memories at spots and places
(along with few photos) you feel are worth remembering in the future so that
you can relish these records looking back at them. Your memories could cover
your various vacation trips, travels or your entire life’s journey. Roadlike
is a personal application. All records created by you are private.

When you are traveling, on our iPhone app & Android app you can create records
of your spots even if you have no internet and are in offline mode.

Roadlike app allows you to create records / check-in to places even when you
do not have Internet and are in an offline mode.

